# WIP: Aurora Blackbeard



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's my Blackbeard kit so far. The base is nearly finished, and the figure is in primer. The wood on the base isn't as aged as it is worn. It was done with light tan enamel basecoat, then washed with a coat of Tamiya brown acrylic worked 'till it dried. Washes of black and smoke were applied in a random pattern using the same technique. A thin wash of smoke was then laid over the whole lot followed by a thin wash of black. the eyepatch and bandana were painted, glued down, and washed down to blend in.Hope you like it so far.
Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chris ya killing me here looking at that Beauty of a kit cause one dont have Blackbeard got Captain kidd though and two your doing a fantastic job on it so far!:thumbsup:Thanks for posting your wip never seen one on this kit done before so this is a treat to watch


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you very much Wolfman- I really appreciate your comments! I looked for this one for years and found this one on ebay. Complete, unstarted in a fair box with torn instructions. I still couldn't afford it, and I reluctantly let it pass. On my birthday last '06, a couple of mates came around with a pressie for me. When I opened it, I was nearly brought to tears!! They'd chipped in and bought it for me without me knowing. Modellers are the best people!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You are the luckiest man on Earth, Chris...Friends like that are , unfortunately, only a dream to me...but good on ya! This kit is a Gem and your wip shots are heading in the right direction...Great depth and luster in the wood...looks more like you whittled it out of solid Mahogany:thumbsup: Can't wait to see more pictures....keep 'em comin' mate !
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Very nice so far, I enjoyed painting this kit.
Buzz


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Great job in progress that "steering wheel" and deck look like wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice work on the wood! I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

That is an awesome paintjob Auroranut!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I would swear it was real wood if I didn't know better. Can't wait to see the finished product.

:wave:


Dave :dude:


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Okay, for my Dr. Jeckyl I glued an ultra thin actual wood piece to the tabletop... And your wood grain looks better than mine!









Great stuff!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Mcdee, yes I'm a very lucky man ! I don't have too many friends but they are true friends- they all think I'm nuts, but they are true friends.
Buzz,Chevy,KJ,Kangg,AFILMDUDE, thanks for the positive comments. I enjoy doing these kits because of the different materials I have to attempt to replicate. There's nothing like them to challenge and teach. I appreciate your encouragement.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Amazing work on the deck Chris. Can't wait to see ol' Teach himself!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Zorro! Wait 'till you see Wonder Woman! I think you'll like the way she's coming up.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks Zorro! Wait 'till you see Wonder Woman! I think you'll like the way she's coming up.:thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


Got a feeling I will!


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

LOVE the deck work! The scarf is fantastic! NIce touches all around! Keep going! Thrush.:woohoo:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you very much Thrush. I'm working on the figure now. As soon as he is finished, I'll post him.

Chris.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Most excellent job on the woodgraining...Can't wait to see the rest!! ...Jeff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. Hopefully the wait won't be too long. I've been wanting to finish it for ages and I figure now's the time!

Chris.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Great work so far, I'm looking forward to see what you do with the figure. Thanks for sharing how you rendered the wood too. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks normlbd. I appreciate your comments.

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent work, on one of Auroras greatest kits!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks otto, yes it's one of Auroras best. It's a very dynamic pose and a pleasure to build.

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice woodstaining job there A'nut. The trunk is especially sharp.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you Dabs. The decal on the trunk surprised me. It snuggled down well and the setting solution worked a treat. Not bad at all when you consider it's the original decal!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Considering the decal is 40+ years old I'd say that is one good job you've done there! (I do hope the World wide decal shortage is soon over)
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Mcdee- but the decal was very easy to apply. The biggest hassle was getting up the nerve to cover it in the setting solution. If my choice had been wrong.......... and what'd be the chance of getting a replacement?
I'm painting Blackbeard tomorrow (finally),and hopefully getting a start on painting the wonder woman base. No decals on her!!

Chris.

ps: they've stopped the decal culling until their numbers have built up again.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent woodgrain.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Frankenstyrene, most appreciated.

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chris,I been following this post faithly and cant wait to see Blackbeard when he's done


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Wolfman but you might be waiting a little while. I dropped my airbrush onto some bricks and smashed the tip. While pulling the needle out, I damaged the inside. I'm ordering a new airbrush from Bear Air this week and when it shows up, I'll finish Blackbeard. I'm not a happy man!!

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks Wolfman but you might be waiting a little while. I dropped my airbrush onto some bricks and smashed the tip. While pulling the needle out, I damaged the inside. I'm ordering a new airbrush from Bear Air this week and when it shows up, I'll finish Blackbeard. I'm not a happy man!!
> 
> Chris.


Chris,I cant say been there with the airbrush part .But have been in those fixes with kits getting done with one and then getting butterfingers and dropping it:freak:.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Accidents happen. That I understand to a degree. It's just my stupidity at putting it at avoidable risk, and the downtime that's the bummer. Doesn't matter. It's a good excuse to upgrade!!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

It's only stupidity if it's done on purpose, Chris...I'm sure everybody here has had one of those moments.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ONE of those moments!!!... Man I've been married and divorced Twice.!!! I'll trade you that for an airbrush any day....:drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm divorced Mcdee. If she was still around, I'd swap her for an airbrush in a heartbeat!!

Chris.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great work so far Chris. 

Get that new airbrush so we can see some finished pics. :dude:


RK


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Roy. The new airbrush is my number one priority. As soon as I get it, I'll finish him I promise.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've finally got another airbrush!! Nothing fancy- a Badger 200SG just to get me by for the time being. I'm not used to a single action so I'm still figuring it out. 
While I've not been able to paint, I've been busy prepping. I've got the Mojo Phantom and Devil , JF Windy the Vampire, Repro Aurora Wonder Woman, and Alternative Images Templar Knight ready for paint.
Blackbeards white clothing has been done and in the morning i'll do his coat. It won't be long now.....

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey Chris,
Just spotted this thread and WOW! You are doing a BEAUTIFUL job on a very rare and old kit! Love the extra detail that you have brought out in this kit. 

Can't wait to see Blackbeard himself....!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you MMM. I hope I can do it the justice it deserves. It's a beautiful kit to build!!

Chris.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Great Job..The BTP's are without a doubt my Aurora Holy Grail (since PL knocked The Munsters out of the top spot).

No divorce for me...my wife says if it comes to that, the defense attorny fees are cheaper to get aquitted on murder than the cost of a divorce.
I wonder what she ment by that...


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Outstanding paint work on that deck and wheel!! One of the best simulated wood finishes I've seen applied to plastic parts. Can't wait to see it all built up!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

That is SWEET! And I agree with everyone else complimenting you on the woodgrain finish. 

Glad you got your new airbrush, too.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> Great depth and luster in the wood...looks more like you whittled it out of solid Mahogany. :thumbsup:


I have to agree--it looks like you replaced the original parts with real wood. :thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing the finished kit!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't wait to see more shots Chris:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everybody. Your comments are appreciated. I've just masked off his white clothing with Maskol in readiness for the coats first basecoat. Now he looks like he's wearing purple PANTS!!!

Chris.


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks everybody. Your comments are appreciated. I've just masked off his white clothing with Maskol in readiness for the coats first basecoat. Now he looks like he's wearing purple PANTS!!!
> 
> Chris.


I also use an airbrush and was about to ask you what to use to mask with thanks for the answer  Im pretty sure blue masking tape would do horrible things to the paint am i right ?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Chevy263. On Blackbeard, there's a few layers of shading and highlighting. Any tape I know of will damage it. I use Humbrol Maskol over the finish so I can protect everything. I've never had a problem with it and I also like the fact that I can brush it right up to the very edge of any nooks and crannies. There's also no bleeding. The main thing is to make sure your paint is fully cured before covering it, and use old pointed paintbrushes. It dries quickly and will wreck your brush. It is water soluble though so, if you're quick, you can wash your brushes. Also, don't second coat your maskol until it's fully dry or you risk pulling up the first coat.
I use masking tape on more robust finishes. One tip to stop colour bleed is to lay an airbrush coat of clear or flat clear along the masked edge first. The clear seals the edge and stops bleeding. Any bleeding that you would have possibly had is clear!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Cool work so far. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

lookin' fantastic so far . can't wait to see the next pics . 
hb


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks for the tips !! great ideas :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chris any pics of the Blaclbeard yet dieing to see how he's coming along


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Excellent job! How did I miss this thread? Great work so far. Be sure and show us the rest!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry I havent posted more WIP pics, but I'll have some up tomorrow. I've painted the coat, and have laid in all the shadows. I drybrushed the first highlights over his coat and the effect is slowly building up. I've also brushed the basecoats on the flesh areas. It's been raining here the last few days, but hopefully the sun will be out for the week.
I've managed to get more building done on other things though so soon there should be a few more kits to post.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope some of those other pics are of the Wonder Woman model :thumbsup:you've been working on 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll post pics of my pathetic little area I use for my workspace if you like Mcdee. On the bench you'll see WW, Aurora Robin, Mojo Phantom with Devil, JF Windy the vampire, and Alt. Images Templar Knight. I've been busy prepping while my airbrush was being arranged. My bench is cluttered to say the least!!!
BTW, you do realise WW is the resin repro, not the original, I hope. I'd hate for you to think I'm trying to put one over on you.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I know its the resin copy, as I read about your filling the air bubbles over at the Clubhouse...all the more reason to want to see it...hey what do you think the chances that Monarch or Moebius might want to re-pop this little gem?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh Mcdee, it'd be GREAT if these kits were to be rereleased! There's so much potential in alot of Aurora kits, I find it really difficult to fathom why no one does them. Thanks to Monarch and Moebius, we're about to have a terrific run of fantastic kits, and for that I'm truly grateful, but I think some of the 1/8 scale Auroras thrown into the mix would really cause a stir!! I'm thankful that I have the Bloodthirsty Pirates, but I wish everyone had the chance to build them. I've got an original Aurora Penguin, Batman, and Zorro that I'll be paying for very soon and, once again, it'd be really cool if everyone was able to build them!
I'm sorry it's taking so long to post pics, but my niece puts them on for me and, being a typical teenager who's just finished high school, she's still in bed and it's 1;07 pm!! I'll put them on as soon as she climbs out of her coffin!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's some more pics.


















I've laid down the basic colours on his clothing. All shadows are airbrushed. I've done some drybrushing (not much),and have heaps more to do. I've also laid down the first flesh basecoat.He's getting there!!








This is my excuse for a modelling bench!! There's heaps of projects on the go, and I'm hoping to get them done fairly quickly so I can finish a few paying jobs (I have to pay for my Aurora addiction somehow).







Here's Wonder Woman for Mcdees pleasure (so to speak). She'll be finished next. She's been a lot of work, but I've enjoyed it.

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chris Blackbeard is look great and also cant wait to see ya build the WW kit up!:thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Looking great so far! What paint did you use for the belt buckle?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> Oh Mcdee, it'd be GREAT if these kits were to be rereleased! There's so much potential in alot of Aurora kits, I find it really difficult to fathom why no one does them. Thanks to Monarch and Moebius, we're about to have a terrific run of fantastic kits, and for that I'm truly grateful, but I think some of the 1/8 scale Auroras thrown into the mix would really cause a stir!!


I'm sure it's more about licensing, rights, and locating/restoring the original molds than desire to see these kits reissued. Also, the Bloodthirsty Pirates kits weren't very popular (i.e., didn't sell well) when they were initially produced, so that may have something to do with it as well.

Your build up looks great! I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Wolfman and KJ for your positive comments. I have to admit, I'm not all that stoked with the pics and I'll post the next pics once he's finished.
WW is going to be next up, then either the Phantom kit or Windy.
KJ, the belt and buckle are only roughed in. The belt is a very dark grey, and the buckle is Testors metallizer brass over flat black. Once I've played with the shadows a bit, it should look much better.

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you Zombie. I'm pretty sure you're right on all counts. They would have a limited market but (and I'm probably very wrong here),with cast copper berrylium molds they could still be produced at a cost that would make them profitable. If someone out there wanted to do a kit and I had an original, I'd gladly donate it if it meant we could have that kit back on the shelves!!
As far as the pirates are concerned, are they extant? I think R/M might still have the molds. They did a run of Prisoners for Cinemodels and Fokkers for A- corpse. I'm fairly sure they'd do a run of pirates if someone asked expensively enough.

Chris.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Actually I would think this would be an excellent time for a company to invest in the pirate kits. With the success of "pirates of the carribean" (SP?) seems more interest in the subject matter has been generated.
I know I'd be interested in them if they were rereleased, but then again, that applies to all of Auroras old kits

:wave:

Dave


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah Dave! I think that releasing the Aurora pirates and the MPC pirate skeletons would be a good move. Kids still like skeletons!! My nephews would love them for sure!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------

